# OUsmanne Cisse



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Many of you have probably heard, and if you haven't you should be excited, that the sixers have gone after last years high school bust Ousmanne Cisse. He injured his knee last year before the draft and killed his status. He was drafted by Denver but then was cut. REcently he worked out for the Sixers in a camp, but broke his nose. Then he had surgery. (He fits in with the "injury-prone" sixers.) 

Has anyone heard anymore news on Cisse?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The guy broke his nose will we see that same pathetic mask worn by Harris of the Nets?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*lol...........*

I sure hope not. But I'll tell ya, the hole Hannibal Lector mask may intimidate some oppenents. He is a freakish rebounder with unlimited potential so that could help his game , having a mask before he unleashes his freakness! I don't think that the nose injury will bother him at all after the summmer


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I Like Him. Very Strong Rebounder. I saw one of his games last summer when I was down VA with my MAN and he is just viscious on the boards


----------

